# Baby dove born crippled



## Jayme (May 25, 2005)

Hi all!

I have four white ringnecks -- 2 parents and 2 two-week old chicks. One is growing like he should, but the other can't do anything but scoot. She was born without any use of one leg and little use of the other. She's much smaller than her brother. The healthy chick is just starting to eat seed but the crippled one isn't interested. I believe the parents are still feeding both chicks.

Any advice, tips? This is the parents' 2nd hatch, so we are all new to this.

Jayme


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Can you post a pic or better describe the leg conditions. Do they look abnormal or malformed ? Are they splayed ? Etc....


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Are you sure this is not a 'Splay Leg' condition?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Can you have a look at this thread: *Ring Neck Dove with Deformed Legs*? Read right through

I didn't expect that one to be able to stand and walk as both his legs were lifeless, but he did.


----------



## Jayme (May 25, 2005)

After reading the responses, I realize it is a slay leg condition. I am so new to raising doves, I wasn't aware that this condition exists. I will make sure this chick gets all the help she needs to be able to take care of herself when she is older. Thanks so much for your responses!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Avian vet care is best if you can swing it. But if not, please browse the various threads on how to correct or improve this condition.....usually success rate is high. Thanks for caring and best of luck !


----------



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)

```
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/baby-update-one-week-old-tomorrow-45586.html
```
I am going through this right now with the first offspring of my white ringnecks. At 2 weeks old, I am not sure if the bandaid splint will still work: it is supposed to be applied when they are newborn. I hope you find a good solution, or a good vet, that can help the baby out.


----------

